# sphere und die anzahl der triangles



## steff3 (3. Jan 2007)

leider ist  earth.setNumTriangles(500); zu alt und ergibt 

Warning: setNumTriangles has no effect

und ich finde auch nichts anderes ...

meine erde ich mir nämlich zu eckig


----------



## Gast (3. Jan 2007)

Das kann nicht gehen, geradzahlige Dreiecksanzahlen gehen nur mit Objekten vom Typ "moon", nicht aber mit "earth".


----------



## steff3 (5. Jan 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kann nicht gehen, geradzahlige Dreiecksanzahlen gehen nur mit Objekten vom Typ "moon", nicht aber mit "earth".


 
gibt es hier nur trolle und keine "kenner" :shock:


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Jan 2007)

Sphere(float radius, int primflags, int divisions, Appearance ap)
          Constructs a customized Sphere of a given radius, number of divisions, and appearance, with additional parameters specified by the Primitive flags.

die "divisions" sind für die "Glättung" zuständig , ein Wert von ~50 reicht eigentlich schon aus
ich hoffe, dass meintest du ^^

quelle: http://download.java.net/media/java3d/javadoc/1.3.2/com/sun/j3d/utils/geometry/Sphere.html


----------



## steff3 (5. Jan 2007)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sphere(float radius, int primflags, int divisions, Appearance ap)
> Constructs a customized Sphere of a given radius, number of divisions, and appearance, with additional parameters specified by the Primitive flags.
> 
> die "divisions" sind für die "Glättung" zuständig , ein Wert von ~50 reicht eigentlich schon aus
> ...



ja, ich frage mich nur warum das division heißt


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Jan 2007)

steff3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, ich frage mich nur warum das division heißt



habe ich mich vor einigen Wochen auch gefragt, weil sonst is ja immer von Triangles bzw Polygonen die Rede


----------

